# Arena Usage



## wtc (Apr 22, 2021)

Some charge up to 10% per lesson, some may have a flat fee of $10 or so.
Is your boarder giving lessons, or bringing their own instructor? If your boarder is giving lessons - fine, but if they are bringing their own instructor, why would you charge them to use the arena that they already ride in?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*You set the hours your arena can be tied up, you set how many days a week this can occur...*
You absolutely should be compensated that this boarder is now making money at your facility and using your grounds and equipment.
This is your facility and your livelihood...do not allow someone wanting to make a buck hurt your pocket in the process..
If outside horses start to arrive...no unloading till current coggins is produced and checked against animal presented along with UTD vaccinations.
Then you charge a haul-in fee and a lesson "ring charge" fee...
Depending upon how much this person charges per lesson would have me also charging a appropriate fee but never less than $10 _per lesson_ and or a additional $25 per horse per person use for hauling in.
*{This is per person & per use or one horse could arrive and do lessons for 5 hours and you see a pittance...clear and concise costs paid to you for every rider and every lesson and every use of someone stepping into and up astride the animal}*
Here comes the biggie... you want proof the instructor is insured and you are covered in a rider on the policy so heaven forbid something go wrong your facility is covered as are all who work, reside or have anything to do with being on said property at the time.
Accidents happen...you need protected.

It is you and your facility that is going to be inconvenienced, and now need to do more ground grooming so you better be compensated for your boarder making money off of you and your facility!
Make sure said instructor *not *take over your facility or your other boarders will be disgruntled and leave...protect you!
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m not quite clear either but 
If they are bringing their instructor there then I know most facilities can have a lights charge $20 an hour etc but would not expect a cut from the trainer.
If they are training other boarders using your arena then I agree with the above 10% and/or an base line light fee as stated above.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never boarded my horses, so just asking this question. If I board my horse at your facility and another boarder is an instructor, gives me a lesson, you charge for that? Or I bring an instructor in, I pay extra for that too? I don't know, just asking.


----------



## kayleem123 (May 4, 2021)

waresbear said:


> I have never boarded my horses, so just asking this question. If I board my horse at your facility and another boarder is an instructor, gives me a lesson, you charge for that? Or I bring an instructor in, I pay extra for that too? I don't know, just asking.


To my knowledge, it seems as though the fee of board should include use of arena or a similar facility, so any extra fees such as a lesson should be charged to the instructor.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

kayleem123 said:


> To my knowledge, it seems as though the fee of board should include use of arena or a similar facility, so any extra fees such as a lesson should be charged to the instructor.


Correct the instructor would be responsible for paying any extra fees such as use of arena( that takes away from other boarders using it), electricity etc. boarders should always have arena included if available but because of electricity costs I know some facilities have a lights charge.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If the instructor is on payroll from you to teach at this facility...you are paid the lesson fees and you in turn pay the instructor.
If this is just someone who is boarding there, the facility has their own staff of capable instructors, then if this person regardless of them being a boarder is making money teaching in your facility...the ring fee is paid by someone {you don't care you just want to be paid!}
If the person is boarding their then no haul-in fee is charged but a fee for using a outside instructor is to be paid...
This has to do with outside instructor or house-instructor as to whether fees to pay and by whom.
Anyone who arrives with a horse to ride or take lessons pays the haul-in fee.
Anyone who takes a lesson from this person no matter on their horse, it is who is instructing and who is benefiting $ in their exclusive pocket...
If you don't have staff instructors and never before had a need or reason to...then you might need to re-examine your boarders contracts and set of rules and fees incurred again for a update.
🐴 ...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So if my coach comes to where I board, they pay? No, they would pass that costs onto me, I would if was the instructor. If I was called to give a lesson to a student at their barn and the barn charged me a fee, I would in turn charge the student


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

waresbear said:


> So if my coach comes to where I board, they pay? No, they would pass that costs onto me, I would if was the instructor. If I was called to give a lesson to a student at their barn and the barn charged me a fee, I would in turn charge the student


Exactly waresbear.
Whether it is the instructor handing over the money or the lesson student, make no difference to the OP...she is compensated financially.
🐴...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode at a place where I think the cut for the barn owner was 25 and the instructor got 25 so her fee was 50.

BUT - this is going to depend on what the riders are willing to pay the trainer/instructor. If she's only a 25 per hour trainer then you might only be able to get 10 per rider per lesson. If she has 3 riders in that hour then you should get 30 of it. (The instructor would have to charge 35 per lesson to get the 10 for you).

BUT - if it's a boarder that is riding their own horse at your facility then they are already paying for the use of the ring and should be able to take a lesson UNLESS you are a trainer/instructor or you have one that is on staff. Then you can refuse an outside trainer or charge a ring use fee - but I would keep it fairly low because the boarder does already pay for use of the facility and would be responsible for that fee as well.

If it's a boarder using her horses to bring in outside clients for lessons - then she should pay a fee for use of the ring because it could be an inconvenience to your other riders.

Does that sound fair?


----------

